# Grönland 2014



## salmon Wim (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich war Ende August mit einigen Freunden in einer Blockhütte an einer Flussmündung in West-Grönland. Wir fischten sowohl mit der Fliege in einem glasklaren Fluss auf tolle Eismeersaiblinge  wie auch mal eine halbe Stunde mit Fliege und Blinker im Fjord auf Dorsch und Heilbutt. Anbei einige Aufnahmen von Freund Jakob aus der Schweiz.
Gruss
salmon Wim 
Habe noch 1000 herrliche Bilder...


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Du hast ja Dauergrinsen, das ist schwer heilbar:q:m

 Aber verständlich, petri|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Mensch das klingt doch total spannend und die beiden Fotos machen Lust auf mehr. Ich würde mich also auf mehr Fotos und mehr Infos zu Grönland freuen. 
Als Traum habe ich Grönland auch noch im Kopf.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## salmon Wim (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Hallo, habe mit Absicht kein Bild von mir hochgeladen.Hier noch ein Paar Bilder. Ich möchte in August 2015 wiederhin.
Gruss
Wim


----------



## salmon Wim (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Meine Bilder sind leider nicht durchgekommen. Ich versuche es nochmals.
Einige Zeilen mehr. 
Man fliegt von  Kopenhagen nach Kangerlussuaq und Maniitsoq. Dort fährt ein Schnellboot ( 2x 330 PS!) zur Flussmündung. 200 m weiter hoch liegt das Camp dass aus 3 Blockhütten besteht, 2 mit jeweils 4 Schlafplätzen und 1 als Küche und Restaurant. Dazu gibt es ein Toilettenhaus, 2 Räucherapparate, Solarenergie, strömendes Wasser und ein  Ruderboot für den Fjord. Jeden Tag am Ende August hatten wir Polarlicht. Traumhaft.
Gruss
salmon Wim
PS: Habe doch noch mal ein Bild von mir eingebracht. Versuche in einem weiteren Beitrag noch ei Paar schöne Aufnahmen hinein zu bringen.


----------



## salmon Wim (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Nochmals einige Aufnahmen.
salmon Wim


----------



## Trickyfisher (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Hallo
Einfach unglaublich schön dort.
Da Grönland auch mal auf meiner Liste stehen würde, kannst du mal sagen, was das alles so ca. kostet und wo/wie man das buchen kann?
TL
Johannes


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

In den nächsten 2 Jahren gehts bei uns nach Island, da werd ich auch ein paar Tage nach Grönland rüberwandern, da muss auf jeden Fall auch meine Spinnrute mit! 

Geile Bilder!!! Macht Lust auf mehr!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Klappt doch - immer her mit den Bilder!
Toll, klasse und Danke!!!


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Tolle Bilder. 
Habt ihr den Butt vom Ufer aus gefangen oder ward ihr mit dem Boot draußen?
Wie ist das Wetter im August so gewesen? Lässt es sich aushlaten oder wird es schon sehr frisch?
Bucht man das Ganze pauschal oder stellt man das individuell zusammen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## salmon Wim (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Hallo Trickyfisher, 
Es gibt in Grönland nur ganz wenige Festcamps. Meist wird ein Zeltlager aufgebaut und am Ende wieder abgebaut. Diese sind in der Preislage von Euro 2500-2600 für 8 Nächte, davon eine Hotelnacht, und 7 Fischertage. Die Festcamps sind etwa  Euro 500 teurer, haben aber oft den Nachteil , dass man bis zum Fluss doch mindestens 45 Minuten wandern muss, oder dass es sich um einen Fluss mit Gletscherwasser handelt. Das schönste Festcamp ist zweifelsohne am Kangiafjord. Seitdem aber das Camp vor einigen Jahren von Innuits betrieben wird passiert eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Selbst habe ich das Glück gehabt Kontakt mit einem Mediziner vororts zu machen, der an einem  Fjord wo Innuits nicht mit Netzen fischen Low Budget 3 Blockhütten gebaut hat. Eigentlich braucht er es nur für sich und seine Freunde. Ich habe ihn zwischenzeitlich mal gefragt ob ich noch ein Paar Bekannte mitnehmen dürfte. Er bietet Ankunft in  das Camp am 17 August ( Abflug ab Kopenhagen) und Rückkehr vom Camp am Nachmittag des 24 August mit anschliessend eine Hotelübernachtung ( sehr teuer) vor  dem Rückflug nach Kopenhagen für Euro 1625 pP an.
Inklusive: alle Transfers vom Flughafen Maniitsoq zum Camp und zurück, alle Angelscheine, 7 Nächte Vollpension mit ( tollen)?Malzeiten vom Koch zubereitet, 1 Hotelnacht in Maniitsoq. Man kann vororts selber einige Eksemplare zum Mitnehmen rauchern.
Leider kommen  die hohen Flugkosten von Euro 1050 ab Kopenhagen und 2 Hotelübernachtungen in Kopenhagen zu  je etwa Euro 50 hinzu. Selbst bin ich in der Vorwoche da und könnte auf Wunsch eine Woche länger bleiben und euch ohne Mehrkosten guiden.
Gruss
salmon Wim
Bin zZ im Ausland und schicke bei Rückkehr noch ein Paar Bilder.


----------



## salmon Wim (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Hallo Thomasz, 
Das Fjordfischen hatte in der Gruppe keine Priorität. Als aber einer in der Mündung mit der Fliegenrute mehrere Dorsche hintereinander fing wollten wir mit dem Ruderboot auch mal ein wenig weiter heraus. Dies war jedoch bei Wind vom Land recht schwierig. Deshalb fuhren wir nur gut Hundert Meter heraus  und konnten in 30 m Tiefe Butts schwimmen sehen. Mit einem  Blinker wurde dann zunächst ein Dorsch gefangen , dieser in Stücke geschnitten und wieder am Blinker gehängt. Klar, wenig professionell, aber das war ja auch nicht geplant. Daraufhin gab es 
Grossdorsche und ein Paar Heilbutts. Wegen Wind mussten wir viel zu schnell wieder zurück. Ich habe dem Eigentümer vorgeschlagen demnächst ein kleinen Motor mit zu nehmen.
Die Temperaturen waren tagsüber mit 10-15 Grad sehr  angenehm weil die Luft sehr trocken ist. Nachts brauchte man jedoch einen guten Schlafsack. Insekte gab es relativ wenig.
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

oh man
das klingt unglaublich gutl:k

klasse, ein traum


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Klingt alles sehr spannend. Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Wäre wirklich super, wenn Du bei Gelegenheit vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder von dem Camp und der Landschaft posten könntest.

Viele Grüße

Tomasz


----------



## salmon Wim (9. November 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Also Tomasz, 
Hier noch ein Paar Bilder.
Gruss salmon Wim


----------



## salmon Wim (9. November 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

und noch ein Paar 
salmon Wim


----------



## salmon Wim (9. November 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

und noch
salmon Wim


----------



## salmon Wim (9. November 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

und noch, weiss jetzt wie es geht.
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Tomasz (10. November 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Danke!
Sind Ende August Polarlichter schon normal oder eher außergewöhnlich?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## salmon Wim (11. November 2014)

*AW: Grönland 2014*

Hallo Tomasz, 
War auch erstaunt. Kenne es in Norwegen so ab etwa Halb-September. 
Hier war es jedoch mindestens jede zweite Nacht bis Rückflug am 01 September.
Gr
salmon Wim


----------

